# oil on cream carpet- help!



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

I have managed to walk oil on our hall carpet- does anyone have any tips please to try and remove it? Have just used foam type cleaner but its made patches worse. 

Help!  
love Rachel x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh no! 

I don't actually know but I had a google!!!

1. is the carpet wool or synthetic?

Synthetic:

http://www.how-to-clean-carpet.com/cooking-oil-carpet.htm

2. another one says to put talc all over it and the talc absorbs the oil and then can be hoovered up and it leaves the carpet smelling nice (this one is so simple it's bound not to work  )

3. taken from another site:

"lots of kitchen towel to blot the excess oil up first

then salt on the stain and brush it after its soaked up last of oil

then disolve some washing soda in hot water and dab it on going from the outside in so the stain doesnt spread

if that still leaves some marks spray fly spray on the stain holding the can about 4 inches away from the stain "

fly spray ?   

Good luck

B xxx 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

managed to get it nearly out with dr beckmanns stain slayer- a little aerosol can for about £2! just for info incase anyone else is unlucky enough to do this too


----------

